# HX-V5 Firmware für das i8910...



## Pizzatoni (2. Juni 2010)

*HX-V5 Firmware für das i8910...*

Hi,
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich die HX-V5 Firmware für das i8910 runterladen kann? Möchte mir die nämlich gerne drauf machen, damit das Handy schnelle läuft usw. 
Des weiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich dannach noch Garantie auf das Handy habe...ist ja keine originale Samsung Firmware (oder  etwa doch?).
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: HX-V5 Firmware für das i8910...*

Schau mal hier rein, weiß aber nicht mehr genau auf welcher Seite die v5 war:
HyperX Custom Firmware Flashen (Anleitung+Links) - Samsung i8910 Omnia HD Forum
Und nein, Garantie fällt damit weg, aber du kannst ja noch zurückflashen und der Support guckt wohl kaum nach der Software. Dennoch wäre ich damit ein bisschen vorsichtiger.
Mfg


----------

